# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  [2005] compiling for different processors

## Lord Orwell

Hi, i have an issue with 2005 Express because i use a 64-bit OS.  It wants to default to compiling for a 64-bit processor, but that is incompatible with many of the libraries such as the ones that come with the dx9 sdk.  None of the samples will compile unless you manually edit the xml to compile for x86.  Is there any plan on releasing a patch or add-on to make this manual editing unnecessary?  

Does 2008 express fix this issue?

Finally, will there be any problem with me having .net 3.0 beta installed on my system when i try to install the standard .net 3.0?

----------


## saaidak

Hey,

VB Express does not give the user the option to select the target CPU. We default to whatever CPU express is being run with. So anything compiled on Express will be compiled using the underlying architecture. I am really sorry about this but I dont believe we are planning to make a tool or a patch for the XML editing you mentioned. Again, I am really sorry, but the reasoning behind this is that VB Express is made to be as simple as possible and as a result has a reduced feature set. 

I dont believe you can install .NET 3.0 RTM without having to uninstall .NET 3.0 beta. Please note that whenever you install beta products, it is highly advisable to uninstall them when you install the final product. So even if installing .NET 3.0 RTM does not require you to uninstall .NET 3.0 beta, we recommend that you do so anyways.

----------


## Lord Orwell

ok thanks.  I was just concerned about it breaking anything i wrote in the beta version of the program.  I appreciate your response.

----------

